
The Argument Against Climate Change - horrido
https://medium.com/@richardeng/the-argument-against-climate-change-664db3a9ddfd
======
dalke
My summary of the disgusting suggestion: "don't worry that millions of humans
might die because the human species will live on and be amazing."

Me, I prefer a human species which is amazing and has empathy.

~~~
horrido
Hmmm, apparently my attempt at sarcasm is going over the heads of my readers.
Whoosh!

Perhaps I need to be less subtle...

